# Cuban Reptiles



## kyle (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm going to Cuba on Thursday (27/07/06) and does anyone know of any reptiles i should look out for as i'm fascinated by them?
I know they have Cuban Crocodiles in the swamps, which i intend to go see. 
Thanks.
If i see anything i will bring back pictures.


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

The Iguana (Iguana) which is close to extinction on the island, and which once served as a main resource of nutrition to the native Cubans, is a common Cuban land reptile. The most common iguana in Cuba is small, approximately three to four inches in length, light green, and fast-moving. The Cubans call these large sized lizards "Chipojos" and "Chipojo Ceniciento". There is also a varied amount of lagartijas or lizards on the island, also called "caguayos" in different areas of Cuba. These reptiles serve a tremendous role in controlling the insect population since they live on small insects like flies and mosquitoes that are so abundant in tropical areas. 
The Maja (Thick-bodied Snake) which is a non-poisonous reptile. The largest maja in Cuba is located in the town of Santa Maria with a length of about 9 feet. There are other, much smaller majaes in Cuba known as "jubos" which are approximately 3 feet in length. These are also non-poisonous snakes. 
oh and :welcome: to the forum


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

CUBAN PALE-NECKED GALLIWASP 


CUBAN SMALL-EARED GALLIWASP 

CUBAN SPOTTED GALLIWASP 






NEOTROPICAL CLAWED GECKO 

ANTILLEAN HOUSE GECKO 


COMMON HOUSE GECKO 


MEDITERRANEAN GECKO 


JAMAICAN STIPPLED SPHAERO 


SPOTTED-HEAD SPHAERO 

CUBAN BROMELIAD SPHAERO 

BARACOAN EYESPOT SPHAERO 

TURQUINO COLLARED SPHAERO 

CABO CRUZ BANDED SPHAERO 

ASHY SPHAERO 

NORTH COAST BANDED SPHAERO 

CUBAN THREE-BANDED SPHAERO 

BROWN-SPECKLED SPHAERO 

ESCAMBRAY SPOTTED SPHAERO 

CUBAN PEPPER SPHAERO 


CUBAN FOREST SPHAERO 


RICHARD'S BANDED SPHAERO 

GUANTANAMO BAY SPHAERO 

DOUBLE-COLLARED SPHAERO 

GUANTANAMO COLLARED SPHAERO 


CUBAN BROAD-BANDED SPHAERO

CUBAN GIANT GECKO 




CABO CRUZ BEARDED ANOLE 

ESCAMBRAY BLUE-EYED ANOLE 

GUANTANAMO TWIG ANOLE 

SMALL-FANNED BUSH ANOLE 

CUBAN BLUE ANOLE 

SPANISH FLAG ANOLE 

TURQUINO GREEN-MOTTLED ANOLE 

BLUE-EYED TWIG ANOLE 

BROWN-EYED BUSH ANOLE 

CUBAN TWIG ANOLE 
CUBAN TRUNK ANOLE 

CUBAN DARK-BARK ANOLE 

BARACOA GIANT ANOLE 

WESTERN BEARDED ANOLE 

PINAR DEL RIO CLIFF ANOLE 

CUBAN BIG-EARED ANOLE 

CUBAN VARIEGATED ANOLE 

CENTRAL PALLID ANOLE 

SHORT-BEARDED ANOLE 

TURQUINO FERN ANOLE 

CABO CRUZ TRUNK ANOLE 

STRIPED-BELLIED GRASS ANOLE 


GREEN FERN ANOLE 

SIERRA DE TRINIDAD CRESTED ANOLE 

CUBAN GIANT ANOLE 

GREEN-HEADED GRASS ANOLE 

ESCAMBRAY TWIG ANOLE 

CABO CRUZ BANDED ANOLE 

ESCAMBRAY BEARDED ANOLE 

TURQUINO TWIG ANOLE 


CUBAN WHITE-FANNED ANOLE 


IMIAS ROCK ANOLE 


TURQUINO EMERALD ANOLE 


PINELAND BUSH ANOLE 

DWARF GREEN ANOLE 


YELLOW-LIPPED GRASS ANOLE

CUBAN COAST ANOLE 


ORIENTE PALLID ANOLE 

SPINY ANOLE 

SLENDER CLIFF ANOLE 

WESTERN GIANT ANOLE 

BLACK-CHEEKED BUSH ANOLE 

RED-FANNED ROCK ANOLE 

ORIENTE GIANT ANOLE 

FIVE-STRIPED GRASS ANOLE 

PIMIENTA GREEN ANOLE 

ASHY BUSH ANOLE 

PYGMY GIANT ANOLE 

CUBAN GREEN ANOLE 

ORIENTE BEARDED ANOLE 

CUBAN SPINY-PLANT ANOLE 

CUBAN EYESPOT ANOLE 

SANTIAGO GRASS ANOLE 

CUBAN TIGER ANOLE 

CUBAN BROWN ANOLE 

GREEN-BLOTCHED GIANT ANOLE 

BLACK-SHOULDERED GROUND ANOLE 

YELLOW-FANNED PALLID ANOLE 

GRAY-BANDED GREEN ANOLE 

ESCAMBRAY GRASS ANOLE 

CUBAN STREAM ANOLE 

PURIAL BUSH ANOLE 

CUBAN ROCK IGUANA 

SAW-SCALED CURLYTAIL 

CUBAN BROWN CURLYTAIL 

CUBAN SIDE-BLOTCHED CURLYTAIL 

GUANTANAMO STRIPED CURLYTAIL 


PALLID CURLYTAIL 


CUBAN STRIPED CURLYTAIL 

CUBAN AMEIVA 



CUBAN NIGHT LIZARD 

CUBAN BOA 

CUBAN RACER 

CUBAN LESSER RACER 

LAS TUNAS GROUNDSNAKE 

HAVANA GROUNDSNAKE 

ORIENTE BROWN-CAPPED GROUNDSNAKE 

ZAPATA LONG-TAILED GROUNDSNAKE 

ORIENTE BLACK GROUNDSNAKE 

BROAD-STRIPED GROUNDSNAKE 

GUANIGUANICO GROUNDSNAKE 

CUBAN SHORT-TAILED GROUNDSNAKE 

MANGROVE SALT MARSH SNAKE 


CUBAN WATER SNAKE 

CANASI TROPE 


BROAD-BANDED TROPE 


CUBAN DUSKY TROPE 

ESCAMBRAY WHITE-NECKED TROPE 

ESCAMBRAY SMALL-HEADED TROPE 

CUBAN KHAKI TROPE 

SPOTTED RED TROPE 

GIANT TROPE 


ZEBRA TROPE 


DARK-BELLIED TROPE 

SPOTTED BROWN CUBAN TROPE 


ORIENTE WHITE-NECKED TROPE 

YELLOW BANDED TROPE 

SANCTI SPIRITUS TROPE 


GRACILE BANDED TROPE 

SLENDER BLINDSNAKE

CUBAN BROWN BLINDSNAKE 


CUBAN SLIDER 


SPECTACLED CAIMAN


AMERICAN CROCODILE 


CUBAN CROCODILE


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

no shortage of wildlife then?


----------

